# Do certain fish prefer certain artificial plants?



## NickyCymbals (Mar 5, 2017)

I've been using cheapo artificial plants for years now but they're starting to fall apart. I want to do an overhaul of my artificial plant life, looking towards silk. I have 2 large angle-fish, 1 large sail-fin pleco, and 2 spotted pictus cats in a 55-gallon tank. 

Does it matter what type, style, color, etc. of plants that I purchase? Does it ever matter depending on variables?

Any advice is greatly appreciated and thanks in advance!


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Generally speaking, nope, doesn't matter - get what you want that will provide the look you want.


----------

